# The pregnyl jab



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

I have just had my IUI and was wondering if you could tell me how long after your HGC you were basted ? I was basted 41.5 hours after my HGC jab and getting worried that is was too late.

I am also still getting positive ovulation tests, Do you think ive still to ovulate or could it still be from the HGC jab ?

Hope you can help.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Hugs,

I was basted 41 hours after my trigger jab.  I was worried that this was too long but as you can see from my ticker I have a beautiful daughter now.  I would say that you have already ovulated.  With all 3 of my IUI after having the trigger jab I ovulated within 24 hours.  Not to sound too disgusting but I was able to tell,  I had cramp like sensations and I also had a lot of discharge (really thick muchas)   which when I mentioned this to my clinic said that it was down to ovulating.  Anyway good luck for testing day.     

Emma
x x x x


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hugs,

try not to worry. i was baasted 40hrs after injection and as you can see it worked for me

good luck


----------

